# Short stories



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been without a computer since last October when our old one just suddenly died. I haven't been able to write since then and it has really sucked! My most recent works are on the hard drive and I hadn't backed them up on anything else. As well about 5+ years of our lives are on that hard drive. However, a friend at work was moving and gave me his old computer a couple weeks ago because he knew we needed one and that I love to write. Since I can't access my other writings I've been working on short stories. I have one completed and 3 more started. The one is more science fiction than anything but the other 3 are horror. I work best when I have a few going at the same time. I'm very excited! Still don't have internet but that's ok. We need to get an adapter so that we can hook up the old hard drive and access our files. Really miss our stuff on there but its not lost.


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello, I just saw this and wonder have you had someone try to recover your data? If not, and you still have the Hard Drive it could be possible to get it back. Im an IT professional for the past 8 years and would be happy to help if you like.


----------

